# Community Question: Unapproved Group Messages?



## Knightfall (Mar 29, 2017)

I just got a notification today that tells me I have an Unapproved Group message for my World of Kulan Community. When I click on it, it takes me here. I didn't see anything there, so I checked on the community page itself. (And I checked it with the Reborn skin just in case I was missing something.) I haven't figured out where this unapproved message is located. It doesn't seem to be tied to any of the discussions I can see (nothing under the Moderation Tools drop-down) or anything under the Admin drop-down menu. There is only Pending and Invited Members. Could it be a comment on one of my wiki pages?

Is there an aspect of communities I'm missing?

I'm a little confused.

Thanks!

KF


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 29, 2017)

I did find that the Enable Messages checkbox is checked, but I don't see where I would get Community messages. Has that function been disabled?


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 31, 2017)

FYI, I tried deselecting the Enable Messages checkbox, saving it, and then rechecking it, and then seeing if anything was different. Nothing. I've been looking through my wiki pages. Nothing.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 31, 2017)

Maybe a spammer which got spam-nuked before you saw it?


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 31, 2017)

Morrus said:


> Maybe a spammer which got spam-nuked before you saw it?



Hmm, it could be possible. But if so, shouldn't the notification have gone away? And if not, is there any way to make it go away?


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 10, 2018)

Hey [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], I discovered the location of the unapproved message, but when I try to approve it, the sit gives me an error message.



> PHP Warning: require(..../dbtech/userthreads_pro/hooks/group_start_postcheck.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in ..../group_inlinemod.php(108) : eval()'d code on line 1
> 
> Fatal error: require(): Failed opening required '/var/www/virtual/enworld/forum/dbtech/userthreads_pro/hooks/group_start_postcheck.php' (include_path='.:/opt/lib/php') in /var/www/virtual/enworld/forum/group_inlinemod.php(108) : eval()'d code on line 1


----------

